# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  كيف ياخذ رزقه؟؟سبحان الخالق

## عفاف الهدى

شاهدها للأخر وشوف كيف يكسب رزقهقال تعالى( الذي خلقني فهو يهدين والذى هو يطعمنى ويسقين)(وما من دابة ٍفي الأرض إلا على الله رزقها)يا من يخشى قلة اليدهذه القصة في زمن نبي الله سليمان(عليه السلام) حيث من لمعروف لدينا أن النبي سليمان (عليه السلام) لدية القدرة على محادثة بقية الكائنات الحيةوهذه إحدى قصص النمل مع النبي سليمان عليه السلامذكروا أن سليمان كان جالساً على شاطيء بحر , فبصر بنملة تحمل حبة قمحتذهب بها نحو البحر , فجعل سليمان ينظر إليها حتى بلغت الماء فإذا بضفدعةقد أخرجت رأسها من الماء ففتحت فاها (فمها) , فدخلت النملة و غاصت الضفدعة فيالبحر ساعة طويلة وسليمان يتفكر في ذلك متعجباً. ثم خرجت من الماءوفتحت فاها فخرجت النملة ولم يكن معها الحبة. فدعاها سليمان عليه السلاموسألها وشأنها وأين كانت ؟ فقالت : يا نبي الله إن في قعر البحر الذي تراهصخرة مجوفة وفي جوفها دودة عمياء وقد خلقها الله تعالى هنالك , فلا  تقدرأنتخرج منها لطلب معاشها , وقد وكلني الله برزقها فأنا أحمل رزقها وسخراللهتعالى هذه الضفدعة لتحملني فلا يضرني الماء في فيها , وتضع فاها على ثقبالصخرة وأدخلها , ثم إذا أوصلت رزقها إليها وخرجت من ثقب الصخرة إلىفيها فتخرجني من البحر. فقال سليمان عليه السلام : وهل سمعت لها من تسبيحة ؟قالت نعم , إنها تقول: (يا من لا ينساني في جوف هذه اللجة برزقك ، لا تنس عبادك المؤمنين برحتمك)و في القصة تصديق لقول الله سبحانه وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم.إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين . إن من لا ينسى دودة عمياء في جوف صخرة صمّاء، تحت مياه ظلماء ، كيف ينسى الإنسان؟فعلى الإنسان أن لا يتكاسل عن طلب رزقه أو يتذمر من تأخر وصوله فالله الذي خلق الإنسانأدرى بما هو أصلح لحاله وكفيل بأن يرزقه من عنده سبحانه..

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
لااله الاالله ،،سبحانه قادر على مايشاء
ولله في خلقه شؤون
هـــــــــــدى حبيبتي 
احسنتِ الاختياااار ،،بوركت جهووودك الطيبه 
تسلم يدينك ،،دوووم نشتاااق الى روووعة جديدك يالغلا
دمتِ برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره خيو عالمرور

----------


## نبراس،،،

سبحاان الله 
هو الخالق وهو المتكفل برزق خلقه
مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور عالتعقيب الجميل

----------

